
When is a video game too difficult? - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/b17fdf3a-411e-11ea-a879-e56a76ed3e8a
======
JohnFen
I can't read the article, so I'll just offer my answer to the headline:

A video game is too difficult when the difficulty makes it less fun to play.

